# How you winter in 300x300 setup - a beauty.



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I am dying to have these hives in my collection.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMJONc_gkNc&t=102s


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

All of them? 
Is there a different purpose for each style or just to prove style does not matter?

Very dark bee.

Window in the shed struck me as a little odd. Screened vents to keep the bees off the window? What do they do in the corners?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Every single design is bee AND human ergonomic and compatible to 300mm frame - of potentially different depths (just bringing this to the attention so it is clear).
But in particular, I refer to the 300x300 vertical minis which I am excited about (hence posted here).

The horizontals - his queen breeding business.
The verticals - his small-scale honey business (in the conditions of low volume local flows - not a very good location for honey).
I hope this makes sense.

The dark bee - he breeds/sells the Carpathians.

The shed - this is not a shed, this is an api-therapy cabin.
He just pointed how his "api" bees winter in the cabin, and how the cabin is ventilated so the moisture escapes (not to damage the nice woodwork).


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Those look to be just like a Warre except the box height. I judge the comb to be about 80mm x 260mm. Do you know the actual frame size?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

JConnolly said:


> Those look to be just like a Warre except the box height. I judge the comb to be about 80mm x 260mm. *Do you know the actual frame size?*


102mmx280mm if go by the spec.

https://agronomu.com/bok/5014-preimuschestva-ispolzovaniya-ulev-udav.html


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Winter is over.
First post-winter inspection of the minis:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om3jUNG-PFU


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

End of the winter revision.
Shows well how the minis are compatible to standard Dadants (this is how the pictured minis where originally populated - from the Dadants).
The video author is planning to convert from the Dadants to the minis - he says.
English captions are available - hence I hanged it up.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyejvXbd_zw


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Being in lockdown, over the last few days I've been re-visiting my stash of films and amongst them I came across a YouTube video of a Ukrainian beekeeper with a file date of Nov.2019, and a quick forum search for that date brought me back to this thread - and, as always, many thanks to Greg for linking to these videos ...

The YouTube channel of one guy in particular - despite the language being Ukranian - I'm finding to be a rich source of inspiration. BTW - his website is: Про нас - 
Google's 'Translate' function (set to Ukrainian, obviously ) is useful for viewing that website. I'd like to say the same about YouTube's auto-translate function, but sadly that's none too helpful.

This particular guy is a most prolific video-maker, and what follows are a list of just a few of his videos which I've found interesting. I've numbered these in date order, just in case anyone should want to refer to them, and I've also added a few words re: their content. But there must be many others I've not yet seen ...

To get a feel for the size of the guy's operation - checkout the first 2 minutes of the 'styro mini-box' video, No.18, during which the camera pans around the site. Apart from nuc-boxes and mating-nuc boxes, this guy runs 3 types of hive: a deep chest hive reminiscent of the classic Danish/Swedish Trogbeute Hive which takes a Layens-style frame, with some hives being singles, others double-colony; a Dadant-sized hive which will also hold Layens-sized frames cross-wise; and finally, a framed Russian 'Alpine Hive' with multiple shallow boxes which was first introduced into his apiary in 2018.

I only wish I understood Ukrainian, as I'm sure this guy has many worthwhile ideas and gems of information to share.
'best,
LJ


```
01. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y5DlwvEfHU - Layens-style hives in winter.
                                     01/2016, 13 mins, Eng subs.

02. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r7VAyQV6xQ - Apiary Inspection
                                     04/2016, 16 mins, crap Eng subs.

03. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lN58qu8B3w - swarm catcher in use
                                     06.2016, 12 mins, crap Eng subs

04.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InhN3UH3fLw - building the bee-therapy house
                                     11/2016, 34 mins - no subs

05. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwh0oMv1yfM - Layens frames, not Dadant 
                                     02/2017, 18 mins, crap Eng subs.

06. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4xmhi6RnQY - Layens-style 8 frames + 2 Div
                                     10/2017, 23 mins - no subs

07. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ede9SdeYKX4 - new Alpine Hive arrives
                                     06/2018, 24 mins, no subs.

08. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvxngCb4MC4 - styrofoam partition board
                                     09/2018, 12 mins, no subs

09. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kVl1rdr2qw - condensation under plastic
                                     11/2018, 12 mins, no subs

10. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbIf2JusSJI - making a hive roof
                                     02/2019, 11 mins - no subs     

11. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmN3hSk_8LU - Making a deep box
                                     02/2019, 14 mins - no subs

12. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEFwIdaD_AU - rebated box takes two sizes of             
                                     frame. 02/2019, 6 mins, no subs

13. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyejvXbd_zw - xfer Dadants to small frame
                                     02/2019, 60 mins - English subs.

14. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=116JG5Gm5vI - Standard mating-nuc cartridges
                                     03/2019, 32 mins. no subs

15. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jqat8JwEZmw - National mating yard 4.50 >
                                     06/2019, 40 mins, no subs

16. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD224SUCSEk - dual cartridge m/nuc boxes.
                                     06/2019, 15 mins, no subs

17. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tuss2KxkzU - 'Alpine' Hives (shallow boxes)
                                     08/2019, 16 mins, no subs    

18. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yid34CVum0 - styro mini-box [Hives ++]
                                     08/2019, 13 mins, no subs

19. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMJONc_gkNc - winter check: 300x300 etc
                                     11/2019, 11 mins - no subs

20. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-54WoTXEp8 - A Dadant-Layens Beehive
                                     01/2020, 15 mins - no subs    

21. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEZk47UzJxk - queen-rearing in Layens
                                     05/2020, 13 mins, no subs

22. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTtdxlg7sI4 - 300x300 mods > Layens
                                     12/2020, 25 mins, no subs

23. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrKfGpzY8RQ - sunny day in winter
                                     02/2021, 4 mins, no subs
```


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

little_john said:


> This particular guy is a most prolific video-maker,


One of my favorite go-to's - this guy.
Not to mention his dedicated mating yard in the Carpathians somewhere - folks come over to mate their queens with his drones.

His status update as of the 2021 winter ending.
Starts with with his foam mini-nucs overwintered - successful as always.







> this guy has many worthwhile ideas and gems of information to share.


BTW, this guys is high-class wood woorker too.
Forget the hives that he makes - he is an excellent furniture maker too.
Just awesome.


----------

